# Calling Tahiti Village owners



## TheViking (Jan 23, 2015)

Can someone who owns there tell me if it is a good trader and how accommodating the resort is (how far out must you book) to book a 2 bedroom.
Considering a purchase on ebay ..also discount timeshares is saying resort requires 2015/2016 MFs up front is this typical?
V


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2015)

In general, Las Vegas is NOT a strong trader, because it's over-built with timeshares so there is more supply than demand.  I would not acquire this for a trader.

The 2015 MF is probably due or past due - but the resort may be requiring the 2016 MF to guarantee that the new owner is Legit.

To be quite honest with you, unless you love the resort and want to go to LV every year, you can do far better for a trader.  Even then, Las Vegas is one of the easiest trades in the world - you can trade in very easily and you can probably rent this week on RCI for under $500.


----------



## TheViking (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks Denise!


----------



## Chicagoshannon (Jan 23, 2015)

We've never had any problem trading through II.  I like it because the maintenance fees are very low.  We pay about $200 every other year.  I have no idea how it would trade into RCI.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2015)

Chicagoshannon said:


> We've never had any problem trading through II.  I like it because the maintenance fees are very low.  We pay about $200 every other year.  I have no idea how it would trade into RCI.



You can trade it, but it won't be a strong trader.

$200 every other year?  Really?  Is that for a studio?


----------



## TheViking (Jan 24, 2015)

There is another timeshare in Vegas called "Tahiti" perhaps that is 200 eoy but as far as 
i know Tahiti Village only has 1beds or 2 beds Mf for two beds are over 900 less than 1000 EY


----------



## BennyBoy00 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tahiti Village RCI Point contracts are starting to show up on Ebay.  I would get one of those if you are interested in the resort.  The point/maint fee ratio is not as good as Grandview but still appears to be around $1/point. If you buy RCI points at Grandview, you will be blocked from using those points to trade into Tahiti Village due to an RCI Regional Block.  So either buy Tahiti Village points or buy RCI points from some region other than Las Vegas if you can get a better point/maint fee ratio.  There is tons of availability at Tahiti Village in the RCI points side, not sure about the weeks side.

You can rent weeks there from RCI, but only 1 bedroom units.  RCI does not rent 2 bedroom units at Tahiti Village.  Currently, RCI has a 1 bedroom Bora Bora unit for 4th of July week for $418.  There are a few of the smaller Moorea units that are available in the spring for rent from RCI for $239 in the sale that starts tomorrow.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 25, 2015)

Chicagoshannon said:


> We've never had any problem trading through II.  I like it because the maintenance fees are very low.  We pay about $200 every other year.  I have no idea how it would trade into RCI.



I believe it is $200 annually for a biennial small (Moorea) 1 br unit.


I only see one completed RCI points at Tahiti Village.  It sold for just over $900 for 116,000 points but the seller was Redweeks4Less.  I good chance the buyer may never get the unit.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2015)

So it's actually $400 per use year - not $200.   That makes more sense.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 25, 2015)

TheViking said:


> Can someone who owns there tell me if it is a good trader and how accommodating the resort is (how far out must you book) to book a 2 bedroom.
> Considering a purchase on ebay ..also discount timeshares is saying resort requires 2015/2016 MFs up front is this typical?
> V



Who is the seller?  There are some reliable efficient ones but there are several that are not reliable and take way to long to close.  Even if the price is low you may end up paying 2015 usage and not be able to get a decent week or a week at all.


----------



## BennyBoy00 (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks like there was a 90K point contract on ebay that ended with no bids yesterday.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2BR-LAS-VEG...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## flyinlow (Apr 8, 2015)

I can't comment on trading. I have two weeks at Tahiti village and Love the resort, If you like Vegas but want to escape the hectic casino environment then Tahiti Village is a great tropical feeling resort that is very safe with excellent service from the staff.


----------



## lmsail (Aug 3, 2015)

*Tahiti Village RCI points*

Hello,
In this thread, I noticed one member that referred to a Tahiti Village (TV) sale for 116000 points in late 2014. Well, that was me. I purchased the unit via ebay and to this date the deed has been recorded and now my week shows up fine at the TV owners site. Took some time (4 months) but did show up. The issue that I am facing now is the resort only acknowledges the "Weeks" aspect of the ownership and not the "points" with RCI.
I have noted, after the fact, that some resorts refuse to honor the original owner's conversion to "Points" ownership and will probably try to get another conversion fee out of new owners that bought on the internet.
Do any of you more experienced  TS pro's have any thoughts on how best to proceed with getting points?
Thanks much for your responses!!
Larry


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 4, 2015)

Did the deed/purchase agreement say weeks or points? I think you may wind up paying the resort's conversion fee again. If you are lucky that could be as little as a $100 or as much as ???


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 4, 2015)

I believe TV is managed by Soleil Management.  They have a few Hawaiian and Vegas resorts and maybe some others.  I have heard that they have a special agreement with RCI and their points do not transfer to a new owner.  They also don't mix with other RCI points.  You have to have a different RCI account only for Soleil points resorts.  They have slightly different rules in terms of the 12 and 11 month priority.  I am also not sure if you get an included weeks account when you pay your RCI points membership fee.

They may also be called Consolidated.  I am not sure which is the old name and which is the new.


----------



## BennyBoy00 (Aug 4, 2015)

Correct.  TV points do not transfer to a new owner. They will offer to re-enroll you into RCI points for $3500. 

I wrote about my experience purchasing TV points in another thread - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1778513#post1778513

Brokers should not advertise TV points since they won't transfer. Perhaps try contacting the broker for a resolution if you aren't satisfied with the week.


----------



## lmsail (Aug 5, 2015)

*Tahiti Village RCI points*

Thanks to fellow posters for your inputs. I'm probably stuck with having to convert to RCI points but I'm interested in comments by BennyBoy00 and tschwa2 about the aspect of TV points (RCI) somehow being in some way *restricted or different than other RCI points*. I am familiar with RCI points that we have used many times on a timeshare we have with Lawrence Welk. They have been very usable, especially if you have some flexibility on where and when you travel. 
Also, experience of others on TUG seem to be in the $3K area for the points conversion. *Does the unit size and week have much to do with the cost others have experienced?*
As a follow up; even though the listing and sales contract, that was part of our transaction, clearly specified that points aspect would transfer to new buyer, the seller (redweeks4less) and the title co (VP title) are totally non-responsive to my follow up requests.
I would echo the sentiments that anyone considering using these people to process a deal should avoid like the plague!!
Thanks again very much for you advice!! Larry


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 5, 2015)

The basics are the same except a Consolidated Resort points account could not be combined with an RCI points week from a resort managed by someone else.  You would have to pay a separate RCI fee just for this unit or this unit and other Consolidated Resort points unit.  You don't get home resort booking priority at 12 months but you do get affiliated resort booking priority at 11 months, I believe.  And finally the points membership does not transfer upon resale but reverts back to a deeded week.


----------

